# Brown algae GSA dragon stone iwagumi



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Patience... Diatoms will go away eventually. Might take a handful of months. Just manually remove as much as you can (not easy) and maybe lower your light a bit.

With decent CO2 your plants will be fine with less light and diatoms won't be quite as bad. That's what I did at least.


----------

